# Food Safety News - 04/17/2021 .....Students report illnesses after eating Jimmy John’s food; investigation ongoing



## daveomak.fs (Apr 17, 2021)

*Students report illnesses after eating Jimmy John’s food; investigation ongoing*
By Coral Beach on Apr 16, 2021 03:52 pm Public health officials continue to investigate a suspected outbreak of foodborne illnesses related to a Jimmy John’s restaurant in Illinois. Many of those sickened are athletes at Illinois State University. A statement issued by Jimmy John’s officials says the restaurant was temporarily closed, according to The Pantagraph newspaper. The implicated restaurant is on West Market... Continue Reading


----------

